# WKC?



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I purchased my boy Max when he was 6 months old. He will be 1 year in September 2007. He is now 10.2 lbs and has some curl to his coat when I towel dry him. When he comes from the groomer his coat is like cotton. A few of people have asked me if he was a Bichon Frise? His mother was 6 lbs and his dad was 9lbs and were on site when I got him. I believe that the reason he was the only one left at 6 months old was because of his size? I have the papers for him from WKC (which I am not so familiar with). Does any of this mean anything? Otherwise, I don't care, he's totally precious too me and I love him very much!! 

We call him Max and my two children (boys also) are named Knox and Lex. It makes for good entertainment when I'm trying to get ANYONE's attention! LOL!

CM


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Apparently it is World Kennel Club. Here is a link that explains all the registeries:
http://www.canadasguidetodogs.com/breedregistries.htm


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

WKC stands for World Kennel Club. It's one of the "alternative" registries that were created after the American Kennel Club (AKC) toughened its standards and started requiring DNA testing to prove a dog was purebred. 

Registries ilke this are used by puppy mills and backyard breeders. Papers from one of these registries really mean nothing.

If you go to their website, you will see WKC is based in Oklahoma, one of the largest puppy mill states in the country. You will also see in order to register your dog, all you have to do is pay $15, send two photographs and sign a piece of paper saying your dog is purebred. That's it.

http://www.worldkennelclub.com/

http://www.nppmwatch.com/AKC.html

http://members.tripod.com/~Moosewood/registries.html

As far as being mixed with a Bichon, that is quite possible. Disreputable breeders will often mix Bichons with Maltese. Since they are bigger, they have easier, less complicated pregnancies and deliveries which equals more money in their pockets. 

This is from Foxstone Maltese:

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltesesize.htm

I hope this answers your question. Of course, whther he is purebred or not, all that is really important is that you love him as much as you say you do!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> WKC stands for World Kennel Club. It's one of the "alternative" registries that were created after the American Kennel Club (AKC) toughened its standards and started requiring DNA testing to prove a dog was purebred.
> 
> Registries ilke this are used by puppy mills and backyard breeders. Papers from one of these registries really mean nothing.
> 
> ...



Wow! - I am very enlightened! My boys are allergic to cats and this is the first dog that I have ever bought. It was in an ad in our local newspaper. He looks exactly like the maltese pictures in the books, but he is large and I have him groomed with the "Teddy Bear" groom. There have been some girls training at our groomer and I thought that they are cutting his face a little different. But I personally think that his coat looks like a Bichon.

Thanks for the info!

CM


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=416495
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet most of us here bought our first Malt from an ad in the newspaper. ....... I think we all have learned so much here!!

If you have young children it is probably best that he is a little larger and more sturdy anyway. Enjoy!!


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I've added a picture of my Maxi Boy. I hope that you can see. 

My boys are good with him, but I had a wierd thing happen on Friday. Their were two men here at my house to deliver a couch from a reputable Furniture Chain. Max barked and took on until I put him in his Kennel. Lex (my 4 year old released him.) He followed the delivery men to the playroom where the couch was to be delivered. I was in the hall with the couch. I heard Max cry and come running out to me limping. I KNOW that one of those guys kicked him. I picked him up and they walked out of the playroom with this wierd look on their faces. When I told my husband, he was crazy angry. I called the chain and my vet. At first I thought that they may have stepped on his toes (he will stay under your feet), but his hip and stomach on the right side is where he was injured. He is just bruised and sore, but forgive me I am FURIOUS about this. My husband owns a very prominant business in our community and it wouldn't be the matter of money, but I intend to take this matter to the highest court possible, until whomever injured my dog is FIRED! I know this is not the subject matter of this forem, but I am so angry.

CM


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I've added a picture of my Maxi Boy. I hope that you can see.
> 
> My boys are good with him, but I had a wierd thing happen on Friday. Their were two men here at my house to deliver a couch from a reputable Furniture Chain. Max barked and took on until I put him in his Kennel. Lex (my 4 year old released him.) He followed the delivery men to the playroom where the couch was to be delivered. I was in the hall with the couch. I heard Max cry and come running out to me limping. I KNOW that one of those guys kicked him. I picked him up and they walked out of the playroom with this wierd look on their faces. When I told my husband, he was crazy angry. I called the chain and my vet. At first I thought that they may have stepped on his toes (he will stay under your feet), but his hip and stomach on the right side is where he was injured. He is just bruised and sore, but forgive me I am FURIOUS about this. My husband owns a very prominant business in our community and it wouldn't be the matter of money, but I intend to take this matter to the highest court possible, until whomever injured my dog is FIRED! I know this is not the subject matter of this forem, but I am so angry.
> 
> CM[/B]


I know you're upset, as should be, but since he does get under foot and you intended for him to be out of the way, but he was released..isn't it possible one of the men accidentally stepped on him or even set the sofa on him? I'm not sure it's anyone's fault as much as it is an unfortunate accident from what you have posted. I hope your little one feels better soon.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Max was hurt. It is sad that this happened in your own home, where your dog should always be safe from injury like that. It seems to me that same thing happened to another Malt on here.
I hope Max recovers swiftly.
Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=416578
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, this appears to be an accident. If the delivery men were carrying a sofa, then they could have easily not seen your little one, who they thought was in a kennel, and accidentally stepped on him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know you are upset, but unless you have a video of the man deliberately kicking your dog, no court will give you the justice you seek.

I suspect Maxi was hurt when he got in the way of the deliveryman. Like it or not, it is your responsibilty to make sure pets and children are out of the way, not theirs. Your son let Maxi out which is why he was injured.

I hope Maxi recovers quickly.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

:shocked:


> I know you are upset, but unless you have a video of the man deliberately kicking your dog, no court will give you the justice you seek.
> 
> I suspect Maxi was hurt when he got in the way of the deliveryman. Like it or not, it is your responsibilty to make sure pets and children are out of the way, not theirs. Your son let Maxi out which is why he was injured.
> 
> I hope Maxi recovers quickly.[/B]



That's correct and If the men hadn't been in the playroom alone while "I WAS STANDING WITH THE COUCH in the hallway" I would have also figured that it was an accident. When they came around the corner and I was holding Max in my arms from his injury "They had this wierd look on their faces and so did I." I live here in Georgia and they were from Nigeria. There accents were really thick to the point that I could hardly understand them. I feel that some cultures do not respect dogs/cat/birds etc. in a "Pet" kind of way. Please don't think that I am disrespecting this country, I believe that is the culture and they are not used to having "pets" and disreguard them in that manner. My first son weighed 8lbs 15 ounces aat birth and Max is not much more than that and I couldn't imagine someone hurting him. 

CM


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> :shocked:
> 
> 
> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=416979
> ...


I think that's called "racial profiling".


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm sorry that I offended you. By no means does this have anything to do with race, CULTURE. Two of our very good friends are from Cameroon which is just southeast of there. She is a Doctor and he is a nurse. They have lived in the states about 15 years. We have had the opportunity to visit their country (maybe 14 years ago) and animals there, are just that. My Cameroon friends are lovely and we adore them, but they have no problem telling you where they stand on the issue of pets. I guess I was judging the delivery men on the culture of my friends being a neighboring country. 

This thread was inquiring about Max's pedigree (WKC). I took him back to the vet today and learned that his injury is just tissue damage and nothing is broken. His hip and his stomach are very bruised on the right side. She said that he should be better in about 2 weeks. I shared with my (awesome, very seasoned, vet) about the information that I had learned from this site. She was in agreement with you all. She says that he certainly has Bichon somewhere in his bloodline, noting the curly parts of his hair and his size, which has blossomed to 11.2 pounds. He is getting a little hefty.

I love him very much and yes that's what matter's most. Please see his pictures in my gallery. He is too cute....

CM


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Max is a cutie. Hope he's feeling better now. I think it might be good that Max is on the larger side since you have young children. This will probably make things easier for you and for him.


----------

